# Estoy hasta los cojones de mantenerme en liquidez.



## Covid-8M (28 Dic 2022)

Ayer tuve una revelacion. Estoy haciendo el pardillo estando en 70% liquidez esperando un inminente desplome. Estoy planteando seriamente cambiar la estrategia del market timing que tan bien funciono en 2020 por hacer un all in centrandome en dividendos altos en un mix de acciones y ETFs y meter toda la liquidez en un periodo relativamente corto de entre 1 y 3 meses maximo. Me cansa el tema bolsa, no como otros que disfrutan analizando y quiero una cartera estable con poco movimiento. Solo en 2020 gaste 1500 euros en comisiones en Interactive brokers. Gracias al mercado alcista de 2020 y 2021 la cosa salio bien. Estoy buscando acciones y ETFs con dividendo superior al 5% pero preferiblemente entre 7 y 10% que esten relativamente baratas a dia de hoy.
Ya tengo algunas chinas con buen dividendo. Tambien ETF inmobiliario europa con 4 y pico %. Estoy pensando en entrar fuerte en Enagas con un 10% de la cartera.

Este me gusta pero el dividendo es demasiado bajo








ETF IPRP | ETF iShares European Property Yield UCITS - Investing.com


Toda la información sobre el ETF iShares European Property Yield UCITS (IPRP ETF), incluyendo precios, gráficos, análisis, datos históricos, noticias, etc.




es.investing.com




Tambien contemplo este ETF como opcion:








ETF XGSD | ETF db x-trackers STOXX Global Select Dividend 100 UCI - Investing.com


Toda la información sobre el ETF db x-trackers STOXX Global Select Dividend 100 UCI (XGSD ETF), incluyendo precios, gráficos, análisis, datos históricos, noticias, etc.




es.investing.com





@FeministoDeIzquierdas como experto dividindero del foro. Alguna sugerencia o consejo para elaborar una seleccion adecuada? Se que sueles preguntar el plazo. Lo planteo para medio plazo entre 2 y 4 años.


----------



## r@in (29 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Solo en 2020 gaste 1500 euros en comisiones en Interactive brokers.



Te recomiendo que busques ayuda profesional para tratar la ludopatía que padeces.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2022)

Ya sabes lo que va a pasar en cuanto hagas ese all in, ¿Verdad?


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Te recomiendo que busques ayuda profesional para tratar la ludopatía que padeces.



No es ludopadia. Queria componer una cartera pero la iba cambiando cada poco. Empeze a invertir ese año y no tenia nada claro que hacer. Sigo bastante perdido aunque ya paso bastante. He ido vendiendo y ahora quiero volver a meterle con un poco de solidez para al menos un par de años.


paketazo dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que va a pasar en cuanto hagas ese all in, ¿Verdad?



Si lo se. Es que mantener la liquidez tampoco mola, es como ir palmando lenta pero inexorable. Por eso al menos lo quiero distribuir en unos pocos meses. Lo que quiero es al menos tener una estrategia un poco definida y no ir modificando sobre la marcha. Luego si baja siempre queda el consuelo de esperar el dividendo. Eras tu que llevas IDS? Creo que lei que llevabas alguna dividendera mas. No se que pasa que veo tu avatar en 3D. Tengo que ir a dormir ya.
Como bonus track he pensado que si hay un crash rollo covid me apalanco un poco para comprar algo mas.


----------



## r@in (29 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No es ludopadia. Queria componer una cartera pero la iba cambiando cada poco. Empeze a invertir ese año y no tenia nada claro que hacer. Sigo bastante perdido aunque ya paso bastante. He ido vendiendo y ahora quiero volver a meterle con un poco de solidez para al menos un par de años.
> 
> Si lo se. Es que mantener la liquidez tampoco mola, es como ir palmando lenta pero inexorable. Por eso al menos lo quiero distribuir en unos pocos meses. Lo que quiero es al menos tener una estrategia un poco definida y no ir modificando sobre la marcha. Luego si baja siempre queda el consuelo de esperar el dividendo. Eras tu que llevas IDS? Creo que lei que llevabas alguna dividendera mas. No se que pasa que veo tu avatar en 3D. Tengo que ir a dormir ya.
> Como bonus track he pensado que si hay un crash rollo covid me apalanco un poco para comprar algo mas.



Para gastar 1500€ en comisiones en IB tienes que hacer muchísimas operaciones y en mercados caros.
En USA gastar eso supone hacer más de 1500 compras y ventas, y en un año para un aficionado es prácticamente imposible.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Para gastar 1500€ en comisiones en IB tienes que hacer muchísimas operaciones y en mercados caros.
> En USA gastar eso supone hacer más de 1500 compras y ventas, y en un año para un aficionado es prácticamente imposible.



Los que hacen trading deben gastar bastante mas. Pero no es tan barato, igual fueron 5 euros de media por operacion. Podrian ser 150 compras y 150 ventas


----------



## LordKeynes (29 Dic 2022)

Estás totalmente loco.

El buy and hold (o buy and pray en tu caso) no va a funcionar en una década de mercado lateral.

Es ahora cuando el market timing realmente determina si estás ganando pasta o no. El resto son cuentos de hadas.


----------



## Naruto (29 Dic 2022)

Y si te das más tiempo y metes un 7% mensual montando cartera hasta Otoño del año que viene?. Yo es lo que estoy haciendo, para segundo semestre del año que viene tendré poca liquidez. Asumo que mi precio medio no será espectacular, pero espero que sea bueno para que haya valido la pena la espera. Compartirias esas compras? haz un hilo mitico shurmano


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Dic 2022)

DCA en dividenderas KING y Aristócratas y reinvertir dividendos.

la auténtica salud


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Dic 2022)

BTI, BATS, VZ, Intel, P.MORRIS, Altria, KHEINZ, .......


----------



## Kflaas (29 Dic 2022)

All in a full


----------



## r@in (29 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Los que hacen trading deben gastar bastante mas. Pero no es tan barato, igual fueron 5 euros de media por operacion. Podrian ser 150 compras y 150 ventas



Eso será en mercados europeos, en USA no llega a 0,50$ la operación y los cambios de divisa suben poco.


----------



## mol (29 Dic 2022)

Siempre puedes hacer DCA en un año bajista, y lo que queda.


----------



## Strategos (29 Dic 2022)

Todavía queda bastante caída. No ha habido capitulación aún, el vix se tiene que disparar, como ha pasado en anteriores mercados bajistas. Tanto en la crisis del 2000 como en el 2008, el Sp500 bajo más o menos un 50%, el Nasdaq aún más.

Se prevé que 2023 este Usa con tipos de interés rondando el 5%, que en mi opinión lo subirán más. Están retirando liquidez del sistema. Ahora vendrá la caída de Apple, después de la de Tesla, que arrastrará a los indices.

En fin que haces bien en estar en liquidez. Ese dinero en unos meses le podrás sacar bastante rendimiento bajo mi punto de vista.

Yo personalmente estoy corto. Pero vamos que en liquidez se vive más tranquilo esperando a la oportunidad que llegará.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (29 Dic 2022)

DCA manda, olvidate de cualquier otra estrategia salvo combinar el DCA con el swing.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> BTI, BATS, VZ, Intel, P.MORRIS, Altria, KHEINZ, .......



Verizon no la conocia. La meto en el radar. Las tabaqueras las veo un poco caras ahora, ya solte la que llevaba pero si vuelven a bajar es buena opcion


----------



## Kalevala (29 Dic 2022)

En UK no te hacen retenciones y así, a bote pronto se me ocurren:
Vodafone, en mínimos de muchos años
British tobacco
Rio tinto, en maximos historicos
Royal mail, que ahora se llama IDS creo

todas con casi 10% de dividendo.


Tambien tienes a los correos de Bélgica (BPOST) y Holanda (PNL) con dividendos por encima del 10%.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> En UK no te hacen retenciones y así, a bote pronto se me ocurren:
> Vodafone, en mínimos de muchos años
> British tobacco
> Rio tinto, en maximos historicos
> ...



Tema retenciones es importante. Estoy consultando. Pongo en el radar a rio tinto a ver si corrige un poco. IDS he empezado a comprar hoy. Tambien Intel y enagas


----------



## Punkercin (30 Dic 2022)

COMPRA TEEJJEJEJEJESSSSSLAAAAAAAA


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

Punkercin dijo:


> COMPRA TEEJJEJEJEJESSSSSLAAAAAAAA



Ya compre unas pocas. Lo puse por algun hilo. De vez en cuando hago alguna ludocompra


----------



## Punkercin (30 Dic 2022)

@JJEJEJEJE me ha prometido un marquesado si voy con todo a Tesla. 


Covid-8M dijo:


> Ya compre unas pocas. Lo puse por algun hilo. De vez en cuando hago alguna ludocompra



Me hace más que el dinero por ganar


----------



## sam (30 Dic 2022)

Ser paciente siempre tiene recompensa. Ves alguna oportunidad? Entra, sin mirar atrás. No estás convencido? Espera a que la Fed Pivotée y el mercado se desplome. Las bajadas grandes aún no han empezado.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

sam dijo:


> Ser paciente siempre tiene recompensa. Ves alguna oportunidad? Entra, sin mirar atrás. No estás convencido? Espera a que la Fed Pivotée y el mercado se desplome. Las bajadas grandes aún no han empezado.



Ahi esta la clave. No se sabe si el mercado se va a desplomar. Ya ha habido grandes bajadas. Si fuera seguro que habra mas ya no habria dudas sobre que hacer


----------



## sam (30 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ahi esta la clave. No se sabe si el mercado se va a desplomar. Ya ha habido grandes bajadas. Si fuera seguro que habra mas ya no habria dudas sobre que hacer



El exceso de liquidez inyectado para la recuperación de la “plandemia” aún sigue haciendo estragos. Y aún queda lo peor. Los mismos que provocan los incendios son los que luego dicen hacer todo por tratar de apagarlo. Pero no tienen ni idea de lo que manejan. El incendio inflacionario por exceso de liquidez sólo se puede frenar con una subida de tipos acorde. El problema añadido del precio de los hidrocarburos que acaba afectando a la producción de energía, transporte de mercancías y fabricación de productos hace el resto. Imprimir papelitos ad infinitum tiene consecuencias nefastas.


----------



## Covid-8M (31 Dic 2022)

sam dijo:


> El exceso de liquidez inyectado para la recuperación de la “plandemia” aún sigue haciendo estragos. Y aún queda lo peor. Los mismos que provocan los incendios son los que luego dicen hacer todo por tratar de apagarlo. Pero no tienen ni idea de lo que manejan. El incendio inflacionario por exceso de liquidez sólo se puede frenar con una subida de tipos acorde. El problema añadido del precio de los hidrocarburos que acaba afectando a la producción de energía, transporte de mercancías y fabricación de productos hace el resto. Imprimir papelitos ad infinitum tiene consecuencias nefastas.



Creo que si tienen idea de lo que manejan. Mejor fijarse en lo que hacen y no en lo que dicen. La alta inflacion ya se veia venir en verano de 2020 y no les importo lo mas minimo. Ahora dicen que les preocupa, pero ya veremos si es verdad o les preocupan mas otras cosas y vuelven a las andadas a la primera de cambio si las cosas se ponen feas. Me parece mas probable que sigan por el camino que iniciaron hace 10 años y que no tiene vuelta atras


----------



## Vietcong (31 Dic 2022)

A largo plazo el market timing no funciona si no tienes bola de cristal. Que tengas posiciones muy pequeñas especulatorias y hagas MT, vale, pero como filosofia de la cartera en general... Yo no lo haría

Lo ideal es el time on the market, estar presente siempre. Hay estadísticas de que muchos de los rallys o grandes subidas se producen y duran muy pocos días del año. Saber cuáles es dificilísimo. Yo compré una biofarmacéutica con monopolio en el tratamiento de la fibrosis quística y estaba infravalorada por la calidad y regularidad de sus ventas, a valoración muy baja. Tardó 2 o 3 meses antes de empezar un largo rally. El mercado no te da la razón en cuánto tú descubres una perla. 

El DCA es un buena opción. Pero evidentemente con límites de peso en tu cartera. No es interesante dar mucho peso a una empresa o sector. Aquí muchos no estan de acuerdo, pero evidentemente a mí me hubiera ido mejo si no huboera metido tanto en China


----------



## LordKeynes (31 Dic 2022)

Vietcong dijo:


> A largo plazo el market timing no funciona si no tienes bola de cristal. Que tengas posiciones muy pequeñas especulatorias y hagas MT, vale, pero como filosofia de la cartera en general... Yo no lo haría
> 
> Lo ideal es el time on the market, estar presente siempre. Hay estadísticas de que muchos de los rallys o grandes subidas se producen y duran muy pocos días del año. Saber cuáles es dificilísimo. Yo compré una biofarmacéutica con monopolio en el tratamiento de la fibrosis quística y estaba infravalorada por la calidad y regularidad de sus ventas, a valoración muy baja. Tardó 2 o 3 meses antes de empezar un largo rally. El mercado no te da la razón en cuánto tú descubres una perla.
> 
> El DCA es un buena opción. Pero evidentemente con límites de peso en tu cartera. No es interesante dar mucho peso a una empresa o sector. Aquí muchos no estan de acuerdo, pero evidentemente a mí me hubiera ido mejo si no huboera metido tanto en China



La falacia del time in the market es la mayor tomadura de pelo que jamás he visto. Por un lado te comes todas las bajadas del mercado y eso puede suponer no tener ninguna rentabilidad en un mercado lateral de una década, por ejemplo, como pasó en el periodo 2000-2010.

Por otro lado, esos mejores días de los que hablas se dan en los mercados bajistas. De nada sirve tener varios días de 15% arriba si dentro de varias semanas o meses esos beneficios van a desaparecer.

Yo respeto todas las estrategias y no quiero desprestigiar a ninguna porque todo el mundo tiene una personalidad y a versión al riesgo, pero no me gusta la gente que va compartiendo una manera de perder pasta tontamente.

Esto es muy fácil, una media de 30 semanas. Si estás por arriba le vas haciendo el DCA, y si estás por debajo, te ahorras todos esos días tan negativos y los mayores caídas generales.

Al final el largo plazo depende de todas las pequeñas decisiones que tomas en el corto plazo.


----------



## Tars (31 Dic 2022)

Yo le estoy metiendo hasta la casa al Lyxor Nasdaq-100 Daily (2x) Leveraged UCITS ETF (FR0010342592), nasdaq apalancado 2x


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Dic 2022)

LordKeynes dijo:


> Al final el largo plazo depende de todas las pequeñas decisiones que tomas en el corto plazo.



Para maximizar beneficios es indiscutible que eso es así, y con mucha diferencia. El problema es que no todo el mundo está capacitado para llevarlo a la práctica, motivo por el cual otras formas de invertir pueden ser correctas. 

Otro tema es si todo el que invierte en bolsa debería estar en ella o no.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> En UK no te hacen retenciones y así, a bote pronto se me ocurren:
> Vodafone, en mínimos de muchos años
> British tobacco
> Rio tinto, en maximos historicos
> ...



Estimado forero:

Miro IDS, y dan esta cifra de dividendos: 17,38% !!!! ¿Es esto posible?

Acciones International Distributions Services | Cotización LON:IDSI hoy - Investing.com


----------



## Pirrakas (8 Ene 2023)

El time in the market te lo compro si fuera Matusalén y fuera a vivir 1000 años. Pero teniendo una vida inversora “corta” y estando todo como está prefiero ser cauto y entrar con todo cuando me sienta cómodo


----------



## bomberotorero69 (8 Ene 2023)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Ahi esta la clave. No se sabe si el mercado se va a desplomar. Ya ha habido grandes bajadas. Si fuera seguro que habra mas ya no habria dudas sobre que hacer



Te doy la razón. En marzo abril 2020 era todo muy claro. Ahora no esa nada claro
.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ene 2023)

Pirrakas dijo:


> El time in the market te lo compro si fuera Matusalén y fuera a vivir 1000 años. Pero teniendo una vida inversora “corta” y estando todo como está prefiero ser cauto y entrar con todo cuando me sienta cómodo



Al final, como leí a @el tio orquestas (aunque en otro contexto) tener liquidez, aunque puede que no sea la mejor inversión, no es, desde luego, la peor.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2023)

Nefersen dijo:


> Estimado forero:
> 
> Miro IDS, y dan esta cifra de dividendos: 17,38% !!!! ¿Es esto posible?
> 
> Acciones International Distributions Services | Cotización LON:IDSI hoy - Investing.com



No, eso fue porque dió un dividendo extraordinario. Además en enero han suspendido el dividendo porque están el guerra con los sindicatos, está a per 3 pero es por esos problemas. Yo la llevo en cartera y si se solucionan los problemas y se reconvierten bien a paquetería puede subir mucho y pagar muchos dividendos mas adelante, pero ahora se enfrenta a eso.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Ene 2023)

LordKeynes dijo:


> La falacia del time in the market es la mayor tomadura de pelo que jamás he visto. Por un lado te comes todas las bajadas del mercado y eso puede suponer no tener ninguna rentabilidad en un mercado lateral de una década, por ejemplo, como pasó en el periodo 2000-2010.
> 
> Por otro lado, esos mejores días de los que hablas se dan en los mercados bajistas. De nada sirve tener varios días de 15% arriba si dentro de varias semanas o meses esos beneficios van a desaparecer.
> 
> ...



Yo diria que 12 semanas a lo sumo, a menos que busques una gallinita que vaya dando buenos dividendos


----------



## edmondrth (8 Ene 2023)

Brasil y Hong Kong tampoco tienen retención por dividendo.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Ene 2023)

edmondrth dijo:


> Brasil y Hong Kong tampoco tienen retención por dividendo.



Buen dato. He encontrado una lista con mas paises que no aplican retencion. No se si es correcta pero parece actualizada



Reino Unido
Brasil
Hong Kong
Singapur
Hungría
Estonia
Letonia
Emiratos Árabes Unidos
Qatar
Malasia
Vietnam






https://www.spglobal.com/spdji/en/documents/additional-material/withholding-tax-index-values.pdf


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Lunes a la(s) 11:51 AM)

No quería responder en éste hilo pero siento pena y me puede.

Por partes:

Tienes que decidir si eres indio o vaquero, o si eres inversor o trader. Esos 1500 que has pagado en comisiones los has pagado precísamente por no haberlo decidido. Que te sirvan de lección (te lo digo con cariño).

Como yo no sé ser trader, no puedo aconsejarte, pero si decides ser inversor tienes que "recablear" tu mente. 

*1. De entrada, un buen inversor opera de forma opuesta a todo el mundo, pero esa forma opuesta debe ser inteligente.* Por ejemplo, si te digo que ahora (o dentro de pocos meses) cuando veas el Euribor al 5% y la gente perdiendo viviendas es el mejor momento para comprar vivienda de esta década alguien gritará que me he vuelto loco porque estoy comprando cuando todos estan perdiendo su vivienda, y además estoy pagando un 5% mas que lo que la gente pagaba hace un par de años. Pues bien, por experiencia personal te digo que lo he hecho ya dos veces (comprar en crisis) y que lo volveré a hacer en breve si dios quiere. Y te diré que han sido de las mejores compras de mi vida.

Con las acciones pasa lo mismo: Ahora mismo tienes a Intel a tomar por culo, caida libre anual de casi un 50%. ¿Sabes quien ha estado comprando acciones de Intel cada vez que han caido? YO. ¿Y sabes quien hizo la misma jugada con un conglomerado en su dia?: PETER "INVERSOR NIVEL DIOS" LYNCH.

- ¿Quien compró Airbus por las pandemias? YO. Revalorizada a día de hoy un 87%.
- ¿Quien compró la eléctrica Finlandesa Fortum cuando la guerra de Ucrania llegó a las centrales de energía? YO. Revalorizada hoy un 60%.
- ¿Quien compró Norsk Hydro cuando la pandemia porque no iba a haber demanda nosequé? YO. Revalorizada hoy un 200%.
- ¿Quien compró Pfizer cuando sospecharon sobre la kakuna? YO. ¿Quien la vendió cuando pasó la sospecha? YO.

Osea, todo lo que he hecho mejor lo he hecho a contracorriente. Es la UNICA forma de comprar barato.

¿La cago? También. Para eso esta el balance a pérdidas. Si llevo una empresa que sale rana, la vendo junto con los beneficios de otra empresa que me vaya bien o acciones que me hayan regalado (este finde me llegó un paquete de Meituan, gentileza de Tencent).

*2. Un buen inversor también trabaja su paciencia y capacidad de aguante de hostias.* Mis acciones de Intel (mi primera posición en cartera) estan a un -17% y han llegado a estar cerca del -30%. ¡Gracias a dios! ya que sin esas caidas no podría comprar mas acciones baratas. Estoy loco por comprar mas Abbvie, pero llevo un +83% así que me cuesta mas aumentar mi posición de forma barata.

¿Por qué no me preocupa? Pues porque Intel tiene un plan cojonudo a largo plazo, el apoyo del gobierno de EEUU, y esta montando nuevas fábricas. Dará la vuelta si o si.

Compré Wynn Macau a tomar por culo, y durante un año la he llegado a ver a mas de un -30%. Ahora mismo está a un +22%. ¿Por qué? Pues porque Macao es el centro de lavado de dinero del mundo, mejor aún que los casinos de EEUU (donde por cierto también tengo una cojonuda inversión con Vici a +23% y gostosos dividendos).

Si yo te digo a ti que si me das 1000 euros en cinco años te devuelvo 10.000 creo que aceptarías. ¿Por qué no hacemos lo mismo cuando compramos acciones en empresas con buenos fundamentales pero viviendo "malos tiempos".

*3. Un buen inversor debe estar, LITERALMENTE, dos pasos por delante de la noticia*. Cuando digo "literalmente" me refiero a lo siguiente:

Año 2019. Llevábamos desde el 2015 sin crisis, y las crisis son cíclicas. ¿Cuál es el siguiente paso a la bonanza? Un problemón. ¿Y el siguiente? Una crisis. Así que a finales del 2019 puse stop-loss a mi cartera entera. En Marzo del 2020 vino la crisis y saltaron el 100% de mis posiciones. No perdí un solo Euro. En ése mes me hinché a comprar acciones, sobre todo tecnológicas y farmaceuticas. Pasé meses malos y luego me puse las botas.

Año 2023. Entramos de lleno en estagflación. ¿Qué valores son buenos para tener ahora? Utilities, comida, cosas fundamentales. ¿Cuál será el siguiente paso? Subida brutal del Euribor y viviendas subastadas por bancos + desempleo. ¿Y después de ello? Mejora general y lluvia de dinero desde los gobiernos a empresas, sobre todo tecnológicas. ¿Que estoy haciendo yo ahora mismo? ¿Comprar Utilities? NO. Prepararme para comprar viviendas en subastas/embargos y esperar a que caiga del todo Apple para comprar las grandes: Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, e incluso Alphabet (Google).

*4. Un buen inversor no trata de hacer timing ni adivinar el futuro. *Yo me perdí el tren de Tesla y de Palantir porque, a pesar de ver que ámbas son empresones con productos cojonudos, no me cuadraban sus números. Si hubiera entrado, y sabido salir, me habría forrado, pero eso es muy fácil decirlo tras ver la película. Si hubiera entrado en Intel ahora me habría ahorrado mi -17% en pérdidas. Claro que si. Pero me da igual porque, igual que Michael Burry, llegar demasiado pronto o tarde no me hace perder dinero. A día de hoy mi cartera esta EN VERDE. El año pasado ha estado EN VERDE. Y desde el 2010 todas mis carteras siempre han estado en verde porque tiro de estadística. ¿Tengo todas mis posiciones en verde? NO. Pero si la mayoría, y las que se van al rojo, si no recuperan, se van a mi "tax optimization plan".

Éste sistema me ha ido bien desde hace 20 años. Es casi un copypaste de lo que hace Peter Lynch y Warren Buffett aunque a escala Paco. Requiere paciencia, cojones de acero, y no escuchar el ruido de fondo ni las noticias. Quien crea que la guerra de Rusia es para siempre es gilipollas. Quien crea que el COVID es para siempre es tonto. Pero quien sepa aprovechar el miedo de los mercados y darle la vuelta va a vivir de puta madre.


----------



## Tio Pepe (Lunes a la(s) 3:56 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No quería responder en éste hilo pero siento pena y me puede.
> 
> Por partes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (Lunes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No quería responder en éste hilo pero siento pena y me puede.
> 
> Por partes:
> 
> ...



Muy buen post, de acuerdo totalmente. En las tecnológicas creo que les queda aún caída, igual toca esperar aún algunos meses para que esté a precios razonables, lo mismo con joyas como Microsoft o Nvidia. Las de semis si están de dulce ahora. No sería mala estrategia ir apartando un dinerito para cuando se terminen de estampar, si se ve una buena vela roja de capitulación habrá llegado el momento.


----------



## Lovecraf (Lunes a la(s) 7:18 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No quería responder en éste hilo pero siento pena y me puede.
> 
> Por partes:
> 
> ...



No soy el OP pero Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## auricooro (Lunes a la(s) 7:37 PM)

Veo que nadie habla de cubrirse con opciones, y eso que las primas han bajado.


----------



## Nefersen (Martes a la(s) 5:18 AM)

auricooro dijo:


> Veo que nadie habla de cubrirse con opciones, y eso que las primas han bajado.



¿Podrías explicar para profanos cómo exactamente se cubre uno con opciones?


----------



## auricooro (Martes a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar para profanos cómo exactamente se cubre uno con opciones?



Te comento. Imagina que tienes comprado un etf de sp500. Ahora mismo a 3890. Y tienes miedo de que venga una gran caída en los próximos 6 meses.

Tú puedes comprar una opción put, que será como un seguro que hace que a partir de cierto nivel no pierdas, por ejemplo 3800. (Todo esto de las opciones es algo más complejo, pero lo estoy enfocando solo desde el punto de vista de como hacer una cobertura).



https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/%5ESPX/options?date=1688083200&straddle=true





3,800.00165.700.00-40


Aquí puedes ver que una put con precio de ejercicio 3800 vale 165,70. Tú compras esa put por 165,70 dólares y todo lo que baje tu etf de 3800 lo compensas, eso sí, los 165,70 los pierdes.

Cuanto mayor es el plazo que cubras, más prima tendrás que pagar. Si cubres solo un mes será más barato. También será más caro si estás más cerca del precio de cotización, por ejemplo la prima será más cara para un precio de ejercicio 3850. Igualmente en tiempos de incertidumbre y volatilidad como los actuales las primas son más caras.

La principal ventaja es que si el sp500 se va de 3890 a 3000, en lugar de perder *890,* perderías 90 + 165,7 = *255,7*.

Edito. No he dicho que la put se puede vender antes del vencimiento, pero yo lo planteo de tal forma que la mantengas hasta su vencimiento.

También hay que aclarar que si hubiese una subida te perjudica, ya que la prima la pierdes igualmente, y se restaría al beneficio.


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 4:19 AM)

auricooro dijo:


> Te comento. Imagina que tienes comprado un etf de sp500. Ahora mismo a 3890. Y tienes miedo de que venga una gran caída en los próximos 6 meses.
> 
> Tú puedes comprar una opción put, que será como un seguro que hace que a partir de cierto nivel no pierdas, por ejemplo 3800. (Todo esto de las opciones es algo más complejo, pero lo estoy enfocando solo desde el punto de vista de como hacer una cobertura).
> 
> ...



Gracias. Dos dudas:

Dices: "Tú compras esa put por 165,70 dólares y todo lo que baje tu etf de 3800 lo compensas, eso sí, los 165,70 los pierdes."

Mi ETF del SP500... ¿Es una cantidad fija, o puedo tener más o menos cantidad de ETF, como si fueran más o menos cantidad de acciones? Y en ese caso... ¿Me cubre la caída, independientemente de la cantidad? Estoy seguro que no lo estoy entendiendo bien.

Segundo: Supongamos que el SP500 pasa de 3890 a 4500. ¿Cuánto ganaría y cuánto perdería?


----------



## Kozak (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 AM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> DCA en dividenderas KING y Aristócratas y reinvertir dividendos.
> 
> la auténtica salud



Fin del jilo en la primera página.


----------

